# Should I work for Comcast?



## tek256 (Dec 30, 2004)

I was thinking of applying for a Comm Tech I postition which basically hooks up cable, upgrades/downgrades, wires residential and other pretty basic stuff. Anyone familiar with the pay scale and upward mobility? What is Comcast University all about?


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

Not too familar with their pay and such. But I know people at the cable company down here get free cable and high speed internet. Thats always a nice bonus.


----------

